# E24 day



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Our local club had a 6 series tech session...read all about it

http://www.bmwpugetsound.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=1&t=003060


----------



## SharkD (May 4, 2004)

This article is NLA -- is there a new link?


----------

